#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Liebe ich meine Therapeutin? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo,
ich versuche mal zu beschreiben was los ist.
vor ca. 2 jahren gingen meine Kinder zum ersten mal zu einer Kinder und Jugend Psychiaterin. Nach relativ kurzer zeit kam ich immer öfter mit ihr ins Gespräch, so das sie darauf bestand das ich nun regelmäßig jede Woche zu einem gespräch kommen sollte. Seit ca. 10 Monaten ist die Behandlung bei den beiden abgeschlossen und ich soll immer noch regelmäßig in ihre stunde kommen, inzwischen bis zu zwei / drei mal die Woche. Meine Kinder sollen nur noch einmalim quatal zu ihr kommen, wegen der abrechnungen. ich hatte zwischen durch eine sehr harte zeit hinter mir. erst starb mein vater im nov.09 und 5 monate später im mai 10, meine kleine freundin mit 9 jahren, auf grund einer mukoviszidose erkrankung, die ich bis zum schuss begleitete. seit ca 3 monaten wissen wir nun auf grund eines testes den sie machte das ich eine PTBS/DIS habe.
Bis dahin soweit die vorgeschichte: 
Seit einigen Monaten habe und hatte ich immer wieder das Grfühl, das sie mit mir Flirtet, ließ es ohne direkt anzusprechen durch blicken, das ich spüren kann was sie fühlt und denkt. Ihre antwort verwirrte mich, sie meinte, das ich mich auf mein gefühl verlassen kann, denn das ich so eine feine anntene für andere menschen hätte und sie es an mir sehr schätz, das ich immer sofort weiß wie es ihr geht.mein gefühl würde mich nicht belügen und ich soll meinem gefühl vertrauen.
immer wieder macht sie mich sehr verlegen, in dem sie sagt das ich sehr ausdrucksstarke und schöne augen hätte,das ich eine tolle ausstrahlung und sexy-piel hätte. sie macht mir oft komplimente, ich redete mir ein, das sie dieses nur tut weil ich selber nicht so recht an mich glaube, aber dann schaut sie mich auch immer so intensiv dabei an und dann habe ich wieder das gefühl das sie mit mir flirtet. ich sagte ihr das ich sie für eine sehr tolle frau halte und warum, das ich sehr zu schätzen weiß, das sie so intensiv für mich da ist. das ich weiß was sie alles für mich tut, sie lächelte und meinte leise in einem nebensatz, ich glaube nicht das sie es wirklich wissen. ich hatte das gefühl, das sie es nicht für mich hörbar gesagt hätte, denn sie fuhr gleich in ihrem gedanken fort.
ich fühle mich sehr wohl  und geborgen in ihrer gegenwart, wenn ich aus ihrer stunde komme, bin ich in der regel sehr glücklich, ich fange an sie zu vermissen, wenn ich länger nicht bei ihr war.
ich weiß das dass alles nicht sein darf und kann, aber ich möchte auch nicht das es aufhört denn ich glaube ihr, das sie es sehr ernst meint wenn sie mir komplimente macht und das glaube ich noch längst nicht jedem, ich muss es spüren, das tu ich bei ihr.
es ist doch mehr geworden als ich wollte, sorry!
aber es wäre schön wenn ihr euch denn noch die zeit nehmt und mir vielleicht helfen könntet.
ich danke euch!!!!  :shy_5new:

----------


## Anonymisiert

Mir platz fast der Kopf vom denken, ich fühle mich so ausgebremst. Kann mir bitte jemand etwas klarheit verschaffen, wie seht ihr das? was ist euer Gefühl? Sollte ich die Therapie beenden?
Rede ich mir das nur ein oder will ich das nur so sehen, das da mehr zwischen uns Emotional abläuft? Ich habe eine DIS, aber kann ich mich dann so täuschen?
Was soll ich tun und wie soll ich nun weiter damit umgehen?
Danke für eure mühe

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo 
wie stehst du denn zu der Frau? 
Würdest du mit ihr eine Beziehung wollen?
Wenn ja dann sprich sie doch darauf an, frag sie nach einem Date. 
Du kannst, wenn ihr wirklich ein Paar werden solltet, dir sicher eine anderen Therapeuten suchen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## katzograph

Auch Hallo, 
es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn sich jemand in seine(n) Therapeuthen/in verliebt. Wenn man ganz unten ist und da ist jemand, der einen versteht, mitfühlt und aufbaut (Komplimente), dann fällt einem das Verlieben leicht. Diese Verliebtheit schläft nach Beendigung der Therapie meist langsam wieder ein. Und ob die Komplimente Anmache sind oder doch nur Aufbauarbeit, kann man als Betroffene(r) schlecht einschätzen. Und da hat Starbug ja schon eine sehr praktischen Rat gegeben: einfach mal fragen.
Wenn es auch auf der anderen Seite ein größeres Interesse gibt, kann man entweder ein schönes Abenteuer erleben oder hat vielleicht auf Dauer einen angenehmen Partner.
Therapeuthen werden in der Ausbildung immer wieder davor gewarnt, dass Patienten sich gerne in sie verlieben und sie diese Verliebtheit in der Regel nicht fördern sollen, weil eine solche unerwiederte Liebe dann möglicherweise den Therapieerfolg wieder zunichte machen kann. Deshalb auch der Rat, sich nach dem outen einen anderen Therapieplatz zu suchen. Sollte sich herausstellen, das "Deine" Therapeutin ihre Vormachtstellung nur dazu benutzt, um Dich "rumzukriegen" und danach fallen zu lassen, sollte sie nicht mehr Therapeutin sein dürfen, da sie eine außerordentliche Vertauensstellung mißbraucht hat. Ich hoffe für Dich, dass das nicht so ist.
Übrigens, wenn sich herausstellt, dass da auf Deiner Seite sehr viel mehr ist, als auf ihrer und alles nur Therapiezweck war, solltest Du ihr nicht böse sein. Sie versucht dann nur, ihren Job gut zu machen.
Erzähl mal, was dabei rausgekommen ist, vorausgesetzt, Du traust Dich zu fragen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Anonymisiert

Ich danke erstmal im vorraus für eure Antworten! 
Ich bin 38 Jahre und ebenfals eine Frau, was die sache nicht unbedingt einfacher macht.
Ich habe sehr viel über eure antwort nachgedacht und musste feststellen, ja das ich mich tatsächlich in sie Verliebt habe und das schon vor zwei Jahren.Ich wollte es mir nicht eingestehen, was wohl auch nicht verwunderlich ist, denk ich mal.
Es gibt zwei Meinungen in mir, Das eine ist, entlich heraus zu finden, wie sie dazu steht und klarheit darüber haben zu wollen, ob es auf gegenseitigkeit beruht. Das andere ist, dass sie bei mir die DIS festgestellt hat und ich in ihrer Therapie sehr gute fortschritte mache, die Therapie mit ihr tut mir sehr gut, zumal ich schon soviele Therapeuten hatte, die nur eine Angststörung und PTBS festgestellt haben, ich kam dort nicht wirklich weiter. Ich habe Angst vor ihrer antwort das es bei ihr nicht so ist und ich mich in meiner Warnehmung so getäuscht haben könnt und sie die Therapie somit als gefährdet ansieht und sie sie dann beendet, was auch der richtige weg wäre, das weiß ich. Ich möchte die Therapie nicht mit und bei ihr beenden müssen.
Es ist einfach eine sehr doofe Situation, weil ich für mich auf der einen Seite die Therapie in den Vordergrund stelle und stellen muss, aber auf der anderen Seite, ständig das Gefühl mit schwingt das es bei ihr genauso ist wie bei mir.
Ich habe einfach Angst sie zu Verlieren.
Soll ich denn noch alles auf eine Karte setzten und es Riskieren?

----------


## spokes

du musst es klären, denn sonst ist die Therapie auch gefährdet. Spätestens, wenn die Therapie aus welchen Gründen auch immer, beendet wird. Dann bricht für euch eine Welt zusammen, wenn der Kontakt nicht mehr da ist.  
Bist du sicher, dass du als Gastgeberin sie liebst oder zB doch eher ein paar kindliche Anteile in die Thera verliebt sind und in ihr die perfekte Mutter sehen und du die Gefühle der Anteile spürst?

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Hallo spokes,
bis eben glaubte ich das ich sie liebe, aber du stellst mir eine berechtigte frage und nun bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, denn es könnten durch aus irgendwelche kindlichen anteile in mir sein, da ich nie eine mutter hatte! Ich lebte 15 Jahre im Heim, aber warum passiert es dann nur bei einer frau?
 danke für deine antwort

----------


## spokes

weil deine Innies sich diese Frau ausgesucht haben. 
Damit hast du auch eine gute Einstiegsfrage: "ich glaube, es haben sich einige Innenanteile in Sie verliebt" und dann muss das geklärt werden.

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Allso meinst du das ich sie darauf ansprechen sollte? Denkst du das ich in ihre komplimente mehr sehe als da ist? Ich meine das sie immer sagt ich soll mich auf mein bauch verlassen, er belügt mich nicht, meine gefühle wären echt, aber nun bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher, meinst du sie wird die therapie beenden?
Danke, das du dir die zeit für mich nimmst!

----------


## spokes

du musst es auf jeden Fall ansprechen, ihr müsst die Situation klären! Ob die Therapie beendet werden muss, hängt von dem Ergebnis der Gespräche ab.  
Es muss geklärt werden, wer von euch das Gefühl hat.  
Bei uns ist es auch ganz unterschiedlich mit den Gefühlen zur Thera. Da ist von Hass bis kindliche Liebe alles dabei. Vielleicht verstehen die Innies es noch nicht ganz, was die Thera mit dem Lob und Komplimenten meint. Sie wollen uns ja auch vermitteln, wie das so ist mit der Selbstliebe, Selbstfürsorge,... ist. Das wir es verdient haben, das uns gut getan wird.

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Das ist alles so neu für mich und verwirrt mich ziehmlich, ich meine nicht dich!
Sondern was alles mit mir passiert. Ich empinde viel für andere, kann nich aber selber nicht spüren, meine Therapeutin möchte meuine Wut kennenlernen, die ich aber nicht habe, oder viel mehr nicht spüre, meine Wut / Haß macht mir Angst,große Angst ich habe auch angst davor das ich mein gesicht vor ihr verliere. Es ist einfacher zu lieben als Wütent zu sein, dann wird niemand böse mit einem.

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Das ist alles so neu für mich und verwirrt mich ziehmlich, ich meine nicht dich!
Sondern was alles mit mir passiert. Ich empinde viel für andere, kann nich aber selber nicht spüren, meine Therapeutin möchte meuine Wut kennenlernen, die ich aber nicht habe, oder viel mehr nicht spüre, meine Wut / Haß macht mir Angst,große Angst ich habe auch angst davor das ich mein gesicht vor ihr verliere. Es ist einfacher zu lieben als Wütent zu sein, dann wird niemand böse mit einem

----------


## spokes

oh ja...

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Entschuldige, ich glaube ich bin grade nicht ich selbst

----------


## spokes

macht nix.

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Darf ich dich mal was fragen?   
Ist es immer so Chaotisch im Kopf und Bauch? Wird es irgendwann einfacher?

----------


## spokes

ja, es wird einfacher, wenn man sich untereinander kennt.  
Wir schreiben ins Buch für alle, da sehen das auch die anderen, wenn es mal wem nicht gut geht.  
Manchmal hilft auch einer der Großen, wenn zu viel Chaos für uns Kleine da ist.

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Danke, für deine Hilfe, denn jetzt fühle ich mich das erstmal nicht mehr so allein, obwohl ich es ja jetzt eigentrlich nicht mehr bin, obwohl ich lieber allein mit mir wäre, kennst du das ?

----------


## spokes

ja, das kennen wir auch. Es ist oft mal der Wunsch da, dass die doch mal bitte in den Urlaub fahren sollen, damit der Host Ruhe hat  :Zwinker:   
Aber wenn die mal alle sich verdrückt haben ist es nach einiger Zeit auch so komisch, da fehlt uns was.

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Meine Therapeuten sagte ich soll ein Tagebuch führen. Ich habe angefangen meine Lebensgeschichte aufzuschreiben, was sie persöhnlich sehr getroffen hatte, aber sie meinte ich soll weiter machen, aber mir fehlen viele erinnerungen, oder es kommen nur bruchstücke hoch, manschmal wenn ich es lese kann ich mich nicht an das geschriebene erinnern, es ist komisch, da ich weiß, das nur ich es geschrieben haben muss.

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Sie sagte mir ich soll versuchen entspannte an die sache ran zu gehen, vorallem es einfach versuchen zu akzeptieren, aber ich glaube ich bin noch nicht soweit, ich weiß nicht wie das anstellen soll um die anderen kennen zu lernen

----------


## spokes

du musst immer dran denken, unsere Geschichte ist extreme Gewalt. Gewalt, die stärkere Menschen auf meist kleine Kinder ausgeübt haben. Das nimmt jeden Menschen mit.  
Die Erinnerungen kommen wieder. Stück für Stück, immer in ihrem Tempo. Mal ganz viele, mal Monate lang nicht, mal nur einzelne Bruchstücke. Jeder Innie hat seine eigene Erinnerung, die du als Host nicht kennst. Auch nach fast 2,5 Jahren ganz intensiver Traumatherapie kommen mir immer noch neue Erinnerungen, böse, normale und gute. Meine Thera sagt mir immer wieder: Das wird immer wieder passieren.   
ich mache verschiedenes:
ich schreibe Erinnerungen seperat auf. 
Tagebuch: wo ich halt das alltägliche rein schreibe, wie es mir/uns geht
Buch für alle: wo die Innies rein schreiben
Zeichenbuch: wo die Sachen rein kommen, die nicht in Worte gefasst werden können.  
alle drei Bücher nehme ich mit zur Thera, bzw. das Tagebuch maile ich ihr am Abend vorher.   
Es ist ganz wichtig, dass du alle Innies annimmst, wie sie sind, auch wenn sie anfangs böse zu dir sind.  
Sie brauchen Zeit, sie werden zum ersten mal in ihrem leben anerkannt. Sie müssen lernen, das sie nicht mehr in 19xx sind, sondern in 2011. Du musst dir das mal bildlich vorstellen (gehen wir mal auf die Metaebene  :Grin: ):
da ist eine einzelne Person, die tut sich schwer, andere kennen zu lernen
es kommt ein kleines Kind dazu. Das Kind hat seine Bedürfnisse, du deine Bedürfnisse. Du musst dich nun zusätzlich darum kümmern. Jetzt kommt plötzlich was vollpubertäres dazu. Auch eigene Wünsche und Bedürfnisse. Zu deinen und der Kurzen. Dann noch mehr Personen, kein Wunder, dass dann Chaos ausbricht. Stell dir mal so eine illustre Truppe in einem Kaufhaus vor und es soll sich auf ein Tshirt geeinigt werden.  :Grin:

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Danke, jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich immer soviel zu anfangs malen sollte :Peinlichkeit:  Ich schreibe ihr nach jeder Tera einen Brief, mal bring ich ihn sofort hin mal gebe ich ihr ihn bei der nächsten stunde, vieleicht sollte ich mal das mit den veraschiedenen Büchern machen, zu meiner Lebensgeschichte, die ich ohne hin schon schreibe. 
Aber eine frage habe ich denn noch an dich, bitte.  
Ich empfinde meine Lebensgeschichte für nicht so schlimm, ich meine ich kannte es auch nicht anders, wohin gegen meine Therapeutin sehr ergriffen und entsetzt war, von dem was sie bisher lass, aus diesem grund machte sie mit mir auch diesen Fragebogen und nun habe ich etwas womit ich mich auseinander setzen soll, was mir aber sehr schwer fällt.
Ist das normal das nman sein erlebtes für nicht so schlimm empfindet, wohin gegen andere es für sehr schlim empfinden , man selber aber es nicht versteht und nachvollziehen kann, weil man es nicht spüren kann, obwohl man weiß was recht und unrecht ist?

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Oookay.....

----------


## spokes

das bagatellisieren der erlebten Geschichte ist vollkommen normal, das gehört zum Störungsbild.

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Danke für eure Hilfe und das sehr informative Gespräch, ihr wart mir/uns eine sehr große Hilfe, jetzt sehe ich/wir ein wenig klarer.
Seit ganz lieb gegrüßt und ich/wir wünschen euch eine angenehme Nachtruhe.
Michaela  :zd_bye_3_cut: 
Das ist noch komisch mich in der wir vorm zubezeichnen, aber es ist ein anfang

----------


## spokes

Freut mich, wenn ich helfen konnte. Ich rede auch nur selten in der Wir Form. Nur, wenn es uns alle betrifft  :Zwinker:  
Wünsche auch eine angenehme Nachtruhe.  
spokes

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Ach noch was entschuldige bitte meine schreib fehler, liege eigendlich im bett mit fieber und einer eckligen grippe. wo ich auch jetzt wieder hingehen werde, nach dem ich mit unserem hund drausen war.
wäre schön wieder von dir zu lesen,denn du verstehst was grade mit mir los ist und das tut gut, danke! :drawing_heart:

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo,
 zu diesem Thema fällt mir spontan ein: "Lieber ein Ende mit schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende".
Zweifellos eine heikle Geschichte!
Ich rate zur Klärung! Es gibt mehr als eine einfühlsame Therapeutin!
Seit ich für mich weiß, dass mir Verständnis begegnen darf, da klappt es auch mit den Therapeuten.
Vielleicht bis du ja auf deinem Lebensweg wieder einmal an eine Tür gelangt. Öffne sie und wertschätze die Erfahrung, die sie noch verdeckt. 
Bei mir funktioniert auch der Spruch: Gefahr erkannt Gefahr gebannt.
Sei achtsam und bleib bei dir und deinen Bedürfnissen. Treffe eine Entscheidung ganz bewusst und akzeptiere sie. Klüger sind wir alle erst hinterher!
Du bist nicht alleine! 
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Ich danke Dir, 
Ich habe bereits die Karten offen gelegt und für mich festgestellt, das sie eine art Mutter ersatz ist, da ich selber nie eine Mutter hatte.
Wir sprachen offen darüber und setzten Regeln auf, was mir ganz gut Hilft.
Gruß Zaubersonne

----------


## Herbert K

Super Zaubersonne, 
sei stolz auf dich! 
Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Hallo Herbert,
daran muss ich noch Arbeiten, ich meine mit dem Stolz auf mich sein und es anzuerkennen, 
denn noch Danke für deine Anteilnahme

----------

